# Silly Ziggy



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

And here are some pics of Ziggy being silly...

I look gooood!









and cute...










He apparently loves the string on my pajama bottoms... and his foot...














































yelling at his foot...or the string..who knows...


















like I said...he found it really intresting....


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My guys like playing with the string on my PJ pants too.  Must be a tiel thing.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

He's a handsome little man. I love the way they play with bits of string and stuff, Dooby carries his around. lol.


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

oh..............................so cute!!!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Aww, Ziggy is adorable. Birds can let the simplest things amuse them for hours.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute. Spike likes his string too


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggy looks like he is healing nicely he is becoming quite the handsome little guy  its funny how these amuse themselves with the simplest things ...lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Ziggy looks like he is healing nicely he is becoming quite the handsome little guy



Yup, besides his wings and tail being a mess.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are so cute. Earl and little bill nibble the strings off the blinds and my pyjamas. When I have diamonds on my clothes they nibble them off there are loads missing om my tops LOL! Sooo cute though how could I stop them enjoying themselves


----------

